# Actual Ice Thickness



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I take ice safety very seriously and carry a tape measure for reporting ice thickness and to use in photos for an online ice fishing contest on another site. Have noticed on this and other sites that ice thickness being reported are atleast 50% of the time thicker than what I find at the same places. I realize that ice can vary in a short distance as we found today on Nimi where it went from up to 6 inches to as little as 1.5 inches in maybe 8 feet but it makes me wonder how many actually measure the ice or just estimate the thickness. If I don't measure like I didn't at CLR on Sunday I report it as an estimate because I know people may use my reports and it could affect their safety.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I measure. I used a paint pen to mark out inches on my skimmer handle and put the handle end in the hole, hook it on bottom of ice to see actual thickness. Works good, nothing extra to carry!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

X2 what Workingman said, but with notches.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't measure, but I also don't report. It's each person's individual responsibility to figure it out for themselves and I believe reporting ice thickness encourages people to take chances. Evinrude you cite a perfect example in your post: the ice was 6" at one point, what if you had never found the spot where it was 1.5"? EVERYONE NEEDS TO USE A SPUD BAR TO GET OUT WHEN WE HAVE THIN ICE!!!! If I were to rely on online measurements I am sure I would have gone through the ice at least once, something I have never ever done! I have a spud bar, I use it to get to new spots when we have conditions like we have now. I also carry a flotation device, picks and cleats and keep an emergency phone in a plastic bag. Old cell phones can still be used to call 911. I think it's great to help each other out, but we can't overlook the fact that each person needs to be responsible for their own safety.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

From my middle finger tip to knuckle is 4". From finger tip to wrist is 8". After that, i don't measure.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess i've always looked at ice reports as "should i bother driving to said lake to check it out" rather than "i saw a good report on said lake so i'll just walk out there without checking"


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Marked my scoop in inches from scoop to handle with black sharpie. Touch it up every season.


----------

